# Kribs doing their thing...



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Great shots, How do you get the image so sharp?, Is it mostly the lens or camera and what are the specs of the shots?. Thanks.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

It's all in the lens. These were with a Tamron 90mm manual focus lens attached to a DSLR. Manual settings, I don't use auto.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, auto is definitely horrible. What settings do you usually try to shoot at?, And do you prefer a flash or do you light the aquarium differently.

Ive been trying to teach myself which settings work well together on aquariums.

Thanks.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

usually I'm at around 1/180 and f/5.6 at 100 or 200 ISO. Flash mounted on camera and bounced off a bounce card. If I get ambitious, I set the flash above the tank.

lit above tank









flash on camera


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhh I see, Well I have been meaning to get a flash and new lens soon so ill keep the tam in mind. Thanks for the info.

The colour is amazing on the first shot of the severum.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The pics of the Kribs are great


----------

